# IGN-A 40 amp fuse keep blowing



## 515CUSTOMS (Dec 27, 2009)

I just went out to plow and you try to start the truck and it blows the fuse. for the ignition switch. I just put a new blower motor today but I dont think it has anything to do with it. i tryed unhooking the blower motor,plow,trailer lights and no change. What else can i try.

Thanks Joe/515CUSTOMS


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

The YEAR and MAKE of truck sure dose help with getting Answers !!!!!


----------



## 515CUSTOMS (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry it was a late night. its a 96 chevy 1500 4x4 with the 5.7 with 260,000 miles


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pull the fuel pump and starter relays. See if it still does it.


----------



## 515CUSTOMS (Dec 27, 2009)

I tryed swiching the starter and ac relay, and nothing


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

2COR517;1007464 said:


> Pull the fuel pump and starter relays. See if it still does it.


Do not switch relays around. Pull them out, leave them out, do not put them back in. No relays in, turn the key to run/start. Does it still blow the big 40 amp fuse?


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

I helped a friend a few weeks back to try and diagnose a no-start condition on a diesel 96 ish chev dually, I found one of those big fuses blown, and I think it was the ign a, if I remember correctly... I left, he replaced the fuse later, kept blowing, took it to the shop and I think he said they ended up replacing the starter... do you have a service manual for the truck? if so follow the wiring diagrams, see what is connected to the IGN A fuse, it will be one of those components..
Matthew


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Did it do any thing different before it started to blow the fuse ????? Any thing !!!!!!


----------



## 515CUSTOMS (Dec 27, 2009)

It was the signal wire at the starter. just 3 or 4 inches up from the starter. it was all melted and must have been shorting on something.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad you found it.


----------

